# Steuersatz fuer Intense 6.6



## mex racer (7. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen
Was fuer eine Einpresstiefe hat der Steusatz eines 6.6
vilen dank


----------



## iNSANE! (7. April 2008)

Der maximale Steuersatz ist 50%. Fuer Spitzenverdiener.

Aehm, nee, ich versteh jetzt nicht was Du meinst - wie gross die Einpresstiefe ist, haengt ja davon ab welchen Steuersatz Du nimmst, richtig?!

Ein King hat bspw kuerzere Lagerschalen als ein CaneCreek XC Flush - wenn es um 1.5 geht. 

Sag uns doch mal was Du fuer ein 6.6 hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mex racer (7. April 2008)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein 6.6 von 2007. Ich moechte einen neuen Steuersatz einbauen.
Meine Frage ist was fuer eine maximale Einpresstiefe hat das Steuerrohr?
danke


----------



## iNSANE! (7. April 2008)

Der maximale Steuersatz ist 50%. Fuer Spitzenverdiener.

Aehm, nee, ich versteh jetzt nicht was Du meinst - wie gross die Einpresstiefe ist, haengt ja davon ab welchen Steuersatz Du nimmst, richtig?!

Ein King hat bspw kuerzere Lagerschalen als ein CaneCreek XC Flush - wenn es um 1.5 geht. 

Sag uns doch mal was Du fuer ein 6.6 hast


----------



## bachmayeah (7. April 2008)

hä?
frag doch mal bei deinem local dealer oder intense direkt an.. 
evtl können die oder aber auch MS-RACING ne auskunft geben.


----------



## walo (7. April 2008)

20mm
bitteschön ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (7. April 2008)

na dann passt ja quasi alles rein 
bzw. ist die auswahl recht uneingayschränkt.


----------



## mex racer (7. April 2008)

Die lokal dealer in Mexico haben keine Ahnung und ich habe vor 2 Wochen ein E-mail an intense geschrieben und wie immer keine antwort bekommen.


----------



## mex racer (7. April 2008)

Danke Walo


----------



## bachmayeah (7. April 2008)

mex racer schrieb:


> Die lokal dealer in Mexico haben keine Ahnung und ich habe vor 2 Wochen ein E-mail an intense geschrieben und wie immer keine antwort bekommen.



no comprendes  

wie gut dass es dies forum gibt.


----------

